# Newfoundland Hunt



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Thinking of heading out to Newfoundland this fall. Can anyone give me some details on costs for a non resident moose hunt there?


----------



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

Check online as all prices are up to the individual outfitter. My guess would be 4000 to 6000 depending on what you would like to hunt.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I should have been more specific in my post. I am looking to do a self guided hunt if possible. Thinking of heading out there this fall with some friends who are non hunters and I want to take my bowhunting gear and take a few days off to hunt moose. 
I am not entirely sure this is allowed as I know when in Labrador we had to get some local fellows to "guide" us. Part of the economy and I respect that. 
I guess I am also chumming the AT waters to see if anyone from the east coast can help me out.


----------



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

I am pretty sure you must use a guide and get your tags from an outfitter.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

As far as i know you need a guide, or know someone over there and hunt off there tag. depending on where you go it's going to be 4000 to 4500 with tax plus the butcher etc. there is some really great places to go and some really ****ty places. I've been over bear hunting, brothers been over the last few years my dad got a big 18 pointer last year. if you want any info. just ask.


----------



## Lukey (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm from Nfld. and i am not legally permitted to hunt with my brothers. Better off to check with the regs as to what is defined a guide for Big Game hunting


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

nonresidentsmust use a guide to hunt moose in NFLD or i would go every year as i know a few people there


----------

